# Need Help with my NEW Anubias Plants...



## vcorp

Hello everyone, im about to introduce Anubias to my new tank, still trying to find Java Fern, but where i live it seems to be very difficult to acquire. What do i need to make sure my Anubias are healthy? I plan to have them in a 30G tank with 3 Blue Gouramis (Female), 1 Elephant Nose and 4 caves. Im about to introduce 2 large pieces of driftwood as well. This tank has no substrate.

Do i need a CO2 Generator? Any Fertilizers etc? Please keep in mind, my elephant nose is a scaleless and VERY sensitive fish (perhaps one of the most sensitive species out there). The room with my 30G tank is very dimly lit which i believe is a how the Anubias likes it.

Id immensely appreciate any help, thanks a million.


----------



## Cacatuoides

Well you still need some light on the tank, they are a low light species, but that means 30-50w of light over your tank.


----------



## vcorp

Cacatuoides said:


> Well you still need some light on the tank, they are a low light species, but that means 30-50w of light over your tank.


Hey thanks for the response, if i do have a low 30-50W over my tank how long do i need to keep it on during the day? Im asking due to my elephant nose that doesnt really like light at all.

How about a CO2 Reactor and the fertilizers etc. are those needed? Let me know thanks!


----------



## funlad3

As long as there's a little light in your tank, the Anubias will be fine. Even if there's sunlight near your tank, (3-5 feet away) it'll grow fine. I'm kind of the Anubias Cuttings guy, so trust me. Mine is in a tank in which both lights died, so it gets stray light from my SW. Nothing direct though, all shadows. It seems to like it. A lot. I LOVE Anubias, so if you get any cuttings (and believe me, you will... I got six from one three dollar plant!) we can trade via UPS!!! Hurray for obsession! Oh, and you do need to bury the roots in gravel, because this plant roots heavily. It can float around for a day or two though!

HURRAY FOR ANUBIAS!!!


----------



## vcorp

funlad3 said:


> As long as there's a little light in your tank, the Anubias will be fine. Even if there's sunlight near your tank, (3-5 feet away) it'll grow fine. I'm kind of the Anubias Cuttings guy, so trust me. Mine is in a tank in which both lights died, so it gets stray light from my SW. Nothing direct though, all shadows. It seems to like it. A lot. I LOVE Anubias, so if you get any cuttings (and believe me, you will... I got six from one three dollar plant!) we can trade via UPS!!! Hurray for obsession! Oh, and you do need to bury the roots in gravel, because this plant roots heavily. It can float around for a day or two though!
> 
> HURRAY FOR ANUBIAS!!!


Thanks for the detailed response. My tank doesnt get direct sunlight, again because of my Elephant nose, how about room light, which can get bright, will that be ok? Since you say yours gets only indirect light, im guessing dim room light should do fine. LOL if i do get any cuttings or such you'll be the first to know my man. How about if i tie my Anubias with cotton thread to some driftwood, ive head it does very well that way, attaches itself to the driftwood eventually.

Any need for a CO2 Reactor? Let me know!


----------



## funlad3

The drift wood may work, but the roots are rather thick and may not get a good hold. I don't use a CO2 reactor, but I can't see it as a bad thing with plants. As long as your plants look healthy your lights should be fine. Hurray for unrelated sentences!!!


----------



## vcorp

funlad3 said:


> The drift wood may work, but the roots are rather thick and may not get a good hold. I don't use a CO2 reactor, but I can't see it as a bad thing with plants. As long as your plants look healthy your lights should be fine. Hurray for unrelated sentences!!!


Ok thanks, also, i read that Anubias need Fertilizers, this is something i might not do due to how sensitive my Elephant nose is, is this something you add as a supplement? Please let me know.


----------



## lohachata

forget co2 ; you don't need it......attach the roots to the driftwood..you can bury the roots ; but not the rhizome...
you have fish in the tank...you don't need ferts..


----------



## vcorp

lohachata said:


> forget co2 ; you don't need it......attach the roots to the driftwood..you can bury the roots ; but not the rhizome...
> you have fish in the tank...you don't need ferts..


Thanks a million, one more important question. I know ill need white light for sure, now how many hours a day does my Anubias need that white light exactly? Im thinking about 20-50W as recommended.

Please let me know, will really appreciate it.


----------



## funlad3

If it's more watts, then less time. If it's less watts, more time. I'd go about thirty watts for eight hours. Or you could do a low fifteen for twelve. It all depends on how well your plant is doing. Who knows, maybe it only need one hour of five watts! Whatever keep it and your fish happy. As a general rule though, plants are less sensitive than fish. Suit the fish and this plant should be fine.


----------



## vcorp

funlad3 said:


> If it's more watts, then less time. If it's less watts, more time. I'd go about thirty watts for eight hours. Or you could do a low fifteen for twelve. It all depends on how well your plant is doing. Who knows, maybe it only need one hour of five watts! Whatever keep it and your fish happy. As a general rule though, plants are less sensitive than fish. Suit the fish and this plant should be fine.


8-12 hours will be a real challenge considering how my elephant nose hates light, i mean hes ok with it on for a bit but half a day might be pushing it. I get what your saying though, ill play it by ear, perhaps i should pack it up with plants so theres enough shade for him and at the same time my plants get enough light. Ill need to observe his behavior though. Is it true that Java Fern requires little to NO light, meaning no white light? If thats the case i should probably stick with that one, or do all aquatic plants need at least as much light as specified for the Anubias?


----------



## funlad3

The Anubias is one of the least light demanding plants out there. Java fern, if I'm not mistaking it with another plant, needs even less. Anubias can definitely thrive under abuse. My FW has been dark all day for four days and it's doing BETTER than with half day lighting. With plants, you never know. Do what you said and play by ear. Over time, the leaves my block out most of the light so that you can have more light with less of it bothering your fish.


----------



## vcorp

funlad3 said:


> The Anubias is one of the least light demanding plants out there. Java fern, if I'm not mistaking it with another plant, needs even less. Anubias can definitely thrive under abuse. My FW has been dark all day for four days and it's doing BETTER than with half day lighting. With plants, you never know. Do what you said and play by ear. Over time, the leaves my block out most of the light so that you can have more light with less of it bothering your fish.


Thats some great advice, thanks a million!


----------

